# Problemas con amplificador con STK4121



## xarocom (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola chicos... Este es mi primer tema... Así que disculpas por algún error..
Soy novato en el tema de electrónica, pero me gusta... jeje Me regalaron una placa de un equipo (no tengo idea de la marca ni modelo)













 y tiene como integrado un STK4121 II...




Bien, el problema es que no se donde es la entrada de audio, si hay que pre amplificarlo, etc... la fuente es un trafo de 20+20, funciona bien y al conectarlo a la placa no sale ningún humito... jeje si toma un poquito de temperatura el integrado, pero nada mas...
Sera que me pueden ayudar a hacerlo funcionar o algún otro circuito para con este integrado????
Gracias...


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

Bajate el datasheet para que te guies mas facilmente, ahi encontraras las conexiones posibles del integrado ademas de la identificacion de los pines para poder conectarlo.


----------



## amalfi2011 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bajate el datashet y hai estan todos los reemplazos para aumentar la potencia. el 4121 es muy poco en potencia, usa el 4191 pero cuidado con los filtros si son muy bajos en voltage, aumentalos a 63vts y 4700mf y tendras 100w en total. este usa 33 voltios ac.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

amalfi2011 dijo:


> Bajate el datashet y hai estan todos los reemplazos para aumentar la potencia. el 4121 es muy poco en potencia, usa el 4191 pero cuidado con los filtros si son muy bajos en voltage, aumentalos a 63vts y 4700mf y tendras 100w en total. este usa 33 voltios ac.


 
Perdona amalfi, pero el muchacho apenas sabe que eso es un amplificador y tu ya lo mandaste a que buscara otro mas potente sin siquiera saber como hacer trabajar este que ya tiene


----------



## amalfi2011 (Feb 13, 2012)

perdon..este lo unico que creo que puede hacer es iniciar por el datasheet del integrado y saber los pines ysu funcionalidad, el voltage de trabajo y sus vatios en potencia de salida, si le funciona perfectamente, que tome una foto de alta calidad para ver los componentes y darle una explicacion sobre la futura amplicion en voltage y potencia y llevarle a cabo un rediseño del circuito....

espero respuestas


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 13, 2012)

amalfi2011 dijo:


> perdon..este lo unico que creo que puede hacer es iniciar por el datasheet del integrado y saber los pines ysu funcionalidad, el voltage de trabajo y sus vatios en potencia de salida, si le funciona perfectamente, que tome una foto de alta calidad para ver los componentes y darle una explicacion sobre la futura amplicion en voltage y potencia y llevarle a cabo un rediseño del circuito....
> 
> espero respuestas



Entiendo perfectamente pero creo mejor que el primero debe conocer el circuito, haga preguntas sobre su funcionamiento y lo logre hacer trabajar para luego reemplazzar el circuito existente y construir un amplificador mas potente.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 13, 2012)

xarocom dijo:


> Hola chicos... Este es mi primer tema... Así que disculpas por algún error..
> Soy novato en el tema de electrónica, pero me gusta... jeje Me regalaron una placa de un equipo (no tengo idea de la marca ni modelo)
> 
> 
> ...



Compañero si te pudieras tomarle una foto mas amplia o que se vean los conectores en la imagen de la placa mucho mejor,  para que lo conectes muy bien con la ayuda de mis compañeros y yop, te podremos hechar una mano de como debes conectar tu Ampli.

Saludos


----------



## xarocom (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola amigos... aquí puse otras fotos con mas resolución... 
Gracias por dedicar tiempo a mi problem... je


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 14, 2012)

Y ya descargaste el datasheet? Ese es un amplificador estereo de 20W, las entradas de cada amplificador son los pines 1 y 2, 18 y 17 respectivamente. Escribi primero la entrada no inversora.


----------



## xarocom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola, si ya baje el datasheet... 




Que es eso de la "entrada no inversora"??? Para conectar una señal, tengo que seguir las pistas hasta su final o se pueden conectar directamente al integrado?? tienen que ser pre amplificadas???


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2012)

xarocom, la entrada inversora es una entrada de señal que conforma un amplificador diferencial, en este caso, de audio, te dejo un PDF con parte del circuito del stk4122 y partes de las recomendaciones de tensión e impedancia de salida, en la pagina 2 podes ver (por lo menos es lo que yo vi) en una ampliación de tu fotografía donde, *creo*,  que van las entradas de tensión, señal y salida, pero para poder tratar de ayudarte más, tendrías que subir unas fotografías del lado de los componentes con definición. Si no te funciona, mira por la parte de Mute, quizás te falte la llave. Y por último... la respuesta a tus preguntas es Si, tenes que seguir las pistas desde el IC hasta el conector, NO conectar o soldar,directamente al impreso. Las entradas deben ser pre-amplificadas (Fíjate en el datasheet).


----------



## pablit (Feb 16, 2012)

xarocom dijo:


> Que es eso de la "entrada no inversora"???



Bueno voy a tratar de ser lo mas claro posible para ayudarte.
1)Lo que el dijo Ferchito es el nombre que se utiliza para identificar las entradas del los operacionales (entrada no inversora y entrada inversora ó  + y -) estos dos operacionales del datasheeet representan cada canal del IC.


> Para conectar una señal, tengo que seguir las pistas hasta su final


Y si, otra no hay, las entradas de audio de ese STK como habrás visto en el datasheet son los pines 1 y 18, ahi va tu señal (RL) pero antes pasa por una Resistencia y capacitor y la tercera es masa.Asi que sigue partiendo del pin 1 y te encontraras con un capacitor , luego con la R y alli ya tenes uidentificado un canal asi de simple.


> se pueden conectar directamente al integrado??


 *Nunca* debes conectar la señal de audio directamente al IC.


> tienen que ser pre amplificadas???


 No es necesario, con la salida de un mp3 o la pc lo vas a tener entregando lo máximo.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/41583/SANYO/STK4121V.html?

Saludos P.


----------



## MENIER (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola : 
Buenas tardes, me gustaria que si me pudieras ayudar sobre un amplificador STK4121ll es sobre las resistencias que se quemo y la quite y no se ni los colores y las otras dos que tengo no se si van bien o no y un diodo que me dio la impresion que estaba mal, de electronica no tengo ni idea, solo soldar y poco mas y me gustaria que me ayudaseis, hize unas fotos pero no se subirlas para que me dijerais donde puedo tener los fallos y cual poner porque en la tienda donde me las han vendido los respuestos no han sabido decirme nada mas. Más o menos me han dado algo casi parecido pero una de las resistencias no saben cual puede ser, la verdad que con el multimetro no se si estan bien o mal no se usarlo, si me puedeis ayudar os lo agradeceria ya que es de un equipo de musica que tiene 25 años y no quiero desacerme de el. Gracias y un saludo, decirme  porfavor como puedo adjuntar las foto que no se porque me pone que ponga el URL y no se que es lo que me pide. Gracias espero informacion vuestra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

Fijate aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=STK4121+ll&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D706509%23post706509&ref=&ss

Saludos !


----------



## MENIER (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola dosmetros: Buenas noches,  es  que vi ese enlace y la verdad que no se ve nada bien las resistencias, por eso es meterme en este foro y preguntar porque la verdad como es tan pequeño no lo puedo distinguir los colores. Espero que me puedas ayudar algo mas y gracias por tu pronta respuesta. saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## kadaver (Sep 7, 2012)

ese esquema no servira , ya que en la placa el diodo que aparece es un diodo zener y en este esque no aparece ninguno ese esquema parece mas bien de algun manual que aplicaciones del stk , podris decir la marca y modelo del amplificador? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

Vas a tener que buscar el diagrama , *por marca y modelo del amplificador* , no por STK

Saludos !


----------



## MENIER (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola buenosm dias Dosmetros y kadaver, gracias por vuestra pronta respuesta, la verdad que le lleve al que venden los componentes una fotocopia de ese diagrama y me decia que eso no le servia para ver que resistencias  llevaba, la verdad que si es un zender eso creo que mas o menos me saco un poco del apuro el señor de la tienda me dio unos zender uno pone 1N 1 4 8 Eso entiendo yo porque apenas se ve, los otros son de 8 1 y el otro que pone 5,6 esos los zender me dijo que cree que uno de eso puede valer el problema esta en las resistencias que no tengo la forma de saber cual es la que se quemo que esta en el hueco de dos piezas de aluminio que no se si sera un refrigerador....., la verdad que como os dije de electronica poco o menos de nada, solo soldar y desoldar y si quito uno pongo otro igual y el que se quemo no se veian ni las rayas. En el foro vi una foto del mio igual pero es tan pequeña la foto que no distingo cual es un color o otro y no se como ponerme en contacto y asi poder ver la foto en grande y distinguir los colores. Gracias y un saludo para los dos, si podeis enteraros de algo mas os lo agradeceria.



Hola Kadaver: El modelo del amplificador pone por fuera STK4121 ll y la placa o intregrado no se como se llama la verdad puse unas fotos, no se podras dintinguirlas y de todas maneras hay un  link en el foro de xarocom que es igual que el mio, pero no se como podria saber el modelo o ver la foto en grande como comente si necesitas alguna foto mas dimelo, gracias y un saludo que pases buen dia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2012)

Para las resistencias sólo tenés que mirar el código de colores...que al parecer una es naranja blanco y marron lo cual daría 390 Ohms

La otra parece marron rojo y negro, lo cual daría 12 Ohms

ambas parecen de 2 watts

el diodito zener la única forma de saber qué voltaje llevaba sin ver el empaque es ver qupe valor de tensión tiene el capacitor electrolitico mas cercano unido a él!!!!


----------



## MENIER (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola DJ DRACO: te cuento no se si se apreciaran bien las fotos que puse en la imagen yo no tengo ni idea de electronica, te digo los que hay puestos en la placa son los originales, y los comprados los colores son 1º naranja, blanco, negro, y oro y el otro  2º rojo , rojo, negro y oro pero no se ni como van , ni9 como ponerlos a la ora de soldarlos de todas maneras como comentaba a Kadaver hay una foto de xacarom pero se ve pequeño y no se distingen los colores para poder comprarlos igualesy lo del capacitador no se cual es si me dices mas o menos donde esta te digo si se leerlo de cuanto es. gracias y un saludo y gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2012)

El unico capacitor que va unido a  ese diodo zener NO ESTA!! :O lo sacaste vos???


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 8, 2012)

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui tiro una opinion, segun lo que vi (guiandome por las pistas) los componentes implicados, forman dos reguladores de voltaje , ya que si se dan cuenta hay dos identicos, unidos a la rama positiva,  Estos reguladores mandan sendas lineas reguladas a los preamplificadores y a otras etapas del equipo, en conclusion, el daño está en las fuentes reguladas, y no precisamente en el STK4121.

Compañero MENIER el valor de la resistencia que esta en medio de los disipadores de calor (casi seguro) es igual a la otra que ya reemplazaste  te mando un adjunto para que revises el resto la otra placa en busca de algun capacitor de filtrado para identificar el voltaje que entregan los reguladores.


----------



## MENIER (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola DJ DRACO :Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, si el q*ue* fal*l*a se lo he quitado yo le tengo, pero no se la numeracion que tiene, ni tampoco si esta bien o mal, ya que con el polimetro la verdad no entiendo, de electronica como os he comentado tampoco entiendo mucho, la verdad que el diodo zender es tan pequeño que no se ve el voltaje, me vendieron tres de lo que he puesto ya en el link de mas o menos eso que os he puesto, si necesitas algun dato mas y asi me puedeis ayudar os lo agradeceria. Gracias a todos y un saludo.




Hola fausto garcia:
Gracias por las molestias que te has dado en enviarme el circuito con sus formas y el tiempo que te ha llevado, como estoy diciendo en el foro no entiendo mucho.
Mira he seguidos las pistas y me pone unas chimas negras que estas en cada lado de la resistencia que va en el medio esto tiene tres patillas y pone *que* de bajo D880 debajo Y 7G pero la verdad que no se si la resistencia que tiene que ser, y los colores puse tambien unas fotos de las que me vendieron, no se si asi me puedes ayudar algo mas, de todas maneras muchisimas gracias, te mando un saludo y si me puedes ayudar algo mas te lo agradeceria.


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 9, 2012)

Saludos compañero el componente que mencionas es un transistor NPN, que junto con sus componentes asociados (resistencias, diodo zener y el capacitor que sacaste) forman un regulador de voltaje especifico, de ahi que te sugerí, sigas los puntos que te indique hacia la otra placa buscando un capacitor electrolitico, el capacitor te va a indicar el voltaje del regulador y del zener y con un poco de logica el de las resistencias.

Pero si dices que poco sabes de electronica,   ...  en el mejor de los planes y sin la minima intención de ofenderte, te sugiero que lo llevez con un tecnico, ya que la falla es relativamente facil de reparar, es un circuito muy sencillo y un tecnico no deberia tener problemas en repararlo. Claro que tu tienes la ultima palabra. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## MENIER (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola Fausto: gracias por tu pronta respuesta y gracias por el consejo que me das del tecnico pero cuando lo llevas te dicen que no merece la pena el arreglo que ahora les hay mas modernos y que no estan para perder el tiempo con estas cosas, vamos que les interesa mas arreglarte algo de 200€ que de 2€ , entonces es el preguntar en el foro. Mira es preguntarte y espero no tener que molestarte mas el capacitador electrolitico pone 1000uf 16V y es el mas cercano al zender que quite, por eso cuando se quemo la resitencia la quite y no se veian los colores entonces ando en dudas que resistencia poner si me puedes decir los colores o si puedo poner una de 22ohms o una de 3900 ohms, no se si asi me podras sacar de dudas la resistencia que me falta es la del medio del disipador. Gracias un saludo


----------

